# Adventures of Mouse at Sea



## Soulmatie (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi again everyone and thanks for feedback on book 1 of Adventures of a Mouse at Sea - The Navigator. I have now put out book 2 - Castaway Cameron. It can be found at https://www.createspace.com/4403593. And book 1 is still at https://www.createspace.com/4369765 or you can get the kindle version from amazon by searching the amazon store for "soulmatie". Thank you all.


----------

